

Hurricane Hackers - decklin
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1SGcfQz13ce4FfB-QHKF3WLwxHoCRGBouuvZn-3aoX0k/edit

======
jasondenizac
This is why Google Wave wasn't such a terrible idea.

